# Manifestation codes



## mhanson1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Has anyone looked at Manifestation codes in I-10 vs I-9?  I can't figure out what they have determined to be different.  Can anyone help me out?

For example,

In I-9, 327.26- Sleep related hypoventilation/hyposxemia in conditions classifiable elsewhere; is designated as a manifestation code.

In I-10, G47.36- Sleep related hypoventilation in conditions classified elsewhere; is NOT designated as a manifestation code, however it states "code first underlying condition" underneath the code.  

I'm not sure why its designated manifestation in I-9, but not in I-10.  Perhaps I don't have a clear understanding of manifestation codes vs "code first" codes? 

Thanks for your help!

Michelle Hanson, CPC


----------



## mjb5019 (Feb 15, 2012)

*you will make yourself crazy*

Just go with it- why isn't there a HTN table, how can benign and malignant hypertension have the same code-why were conditions regrouped......

The G47.3 codes have a "code also" message.  It just doesn't have to be a 2nd listed diagnosis, apparently.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 15, 2012)

A code first note is the same as a manifestation designation.  If you notice in ICD-9 the italicized codes still contain the code first note.  The reason there is no HTN table is because there is no distinction at this time for benign or malignant or unspecified HTN.  The use additional code note does designate that the additional code will be secondary.


----------

